# Comfrey Root Starts $18 / Dozen Shipped



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

We will be selling Comfrey Root starts again this year.

The cost is $18 for a dozen roots, and we pay shipping costs. We accept paypal for payment.

Our comfrey makes no seeds, has huge leaves, with lovely purple flowers that attract pollinators. You can propagate additional plants mid Spring from your roots.

Comfrey is a member of the borage family . . . a strong growing perennial with somewhat hairy leaves 12 to 18 inches long, rising on short stems from a central crown. 

COMFREY IS A HEALING HERB
Make a tea of fresh or dried leaves, to soak a sore finger, or dab on a cut, or use in a poultice.

COMFREY has been used in the past as a drinking tea, but I canât recommend this.

COMFREY IS A SOIL CONDITIONER - Leaves may be buried instantly as a compost.

COMPOST - Add to compost to activate and enrich it- acts as a barnyard manure.

COMFREY FEEDS THE CRITTERS - They love it.


Planting instructions:
Plant cuttings horizontally 12 inches apart, 2 to 3 inches deep in fertile soil. Peat moss is perfect. Keep the plants fully moist for 2 to 4 weeks until they put up green leaves. After that you will have to keep them in check as Ken S. and others will tell you they can be *invasive.* Our little patch has stayed in itâs place, but we garden around it all of the time. Comfrey is an incredible addition to a garden, as itâs leaves are instant fertilizer that will not burn plants.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

I wanted to add that I will ship roots to purchasers by May 17th, 2013.

PP works best for me.

Send a PM for my paypal address.. 


Thanks
Rick


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

Hey Rick, I wish I had a place to put the comfrey roots. If I did I'd order them from you. I'd like to have some kefir grains if you have some available. I don't think it's too late in the year to ship them to Florida. I lost the last batch I got from you and want more. They are so good.

I don't know how you could sell four grains for $5 and not have to spend money out of your pocket. If it costs more that's fine with me. I'm more than willing to pay.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Fla Gal said:


> Hey Rick, I wish I had a place to put the comfrey roots. If I did I'd order them from you. I'd like to have some kefir grains if you have some available. I don't think it's too late in the year to ship them to Florida. I lost the last batch I got from you and want more. They are so good.
> 
> I don't know how you could sell four grains for $5 and not have to spend money out of your pocket. If it costs more that's fine with me. I'm more than willing to pay.


Hi!

PM Your address and some grains will soon be be taking over your kitchen. I will send my address and you can mail a fiver when you get a chance.

It is not a money maker for sure, I just like to share them - the helpful bacteria are so good for the intestines, and the intestines along with the liver are the prime organs for good digestive health. It costs the better part of 4 bucks, and I would send them to a sweetheart like you for free 

You already sent me extra money a few years ago - so don't worry about it. If money was everything I would have stayed at my Bank job in 1974 LOL.

Be well!


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

There are different kinds are there not? What kind is yours???


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Big Dave said:


> There are different kinds are there not? What kind is yours???


Our comfrey makes no seeds, has huge leaves, with lovely purple flowers that attract pollinators. You can propagate additional plants mid Spring from your roots.

It may be Bocking 14, but I am not certain, so I don't make the claim.

Do you guys make soaps and salves? If so - didn't I trade you some years ago for an incredible amount of soap and 2 salves?


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks Rick!  Pm sent.


----------



## Kathy in MD (May 30, 2002)

hey rick.....come back home please,,,,,we need more taxpayers....lol...
we are now taxing the rain water that comes off your roof...


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Kathy in MD said:


> hey rick.....come back home please,,,,,we need more taxpayers....lol...
> we are now taxing the rain water that comes off your roof...


I have a job working out of my home, and actually paid some taxes (not to the man with the Leprechaun ears though) for 2012 - first time in 3 years.

Kathy there is probably a million times better chance you will move here and live with composting toilets, wringer washer, wood cookstove and minimal solar power, than our moving back to your fair state - Taxxus.

Nice to hear from you!


----------



## PaulaBlanch (Feb 18, 2013)

I would like to buy some Kefir and Comfrey from you. I also have been buying Kefir in the store ready made and it is expensive! I will PM you. Thanks!


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

PaulaBlanch said:


> I would like to buy some Kefir and Comfrey from you. I also have been buying Kefir in the store ready made and it is expensive! I will PM you. Thanks!


Hi Paula, welcome to the HT community. I believe you'll like it here.

The first grains I got from Rick were put in the frige after a couple days sitting on the counter. I waited a few days extra and the result tasted almost like creamed cheese but thick and pourable. They're strong growing grains and will give you a lot of kefir.

His comfrey is great, if you can keep your chickens out of it. My chickens scratched mine, literally, to death.  Tiny yard and not enough grass.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Fla Gal said:


> Thanks Rick!  Pm sent.


I sent your grains out today 

Rick


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

I want some if I have space for them. Do they have runners that spread far under ground?


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

fffarmergirl said:


> I want some if I have space for them. Do they have runners that spread far under ground?


They don't have runners - they grow from one crown, which will expand as it grows. If you try to dig it up, they may try to re-emerge in the same location. 

Digging them up and dividing up the roots is how you would spread them intentionally.


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

Rick said:


> I sent your grains out today
> 
> Rick


Thanks! I'm sure I'll have by Friday at the latest. Yay!


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Are you wanting a soap trade?


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

The USPS took their good old time getting the kefir grains to me. I got them today. It looks like the package was used to clean up the inside of one of their bins. The grains are in fine shape.  Within two or three days I'll have me some kefir. Yum... Thanks again Rick!


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Fla Gal said:


> The USPS took their good old time getting the kefir grains to me. I got them today. It looks like the package was used to clean up the inside of one of their bins. The grains are in fine shape.  Within two or three days I'll have me some kefir. Yum... Thanks again Rick!


You are welcome Lady! 

I wonder sometimes if they mess up the first class mail to make us pay the extra for PRIORITY? 

We could have had an "ELFIE: relay and got them there faster.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

All of the comfrey starts went in the mail today.

I am PMing tracking numbers, so watch your PM box.

Rick


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

Rick said:


> I wonder sometimes if they mess up the first class mail to make us pay the extra for PRIORITY?
> 
> We could have had an "ELFIE: relay and got them there faster.


Rick I think you're right. At least the grains didn't get lost in space like ELFIE did. ound:

I've been gone from HT a while and see the "Where's Elfie" forum is gone. I'm curious, did Elfie make it to his intended destination? Does anyone know?


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Shhhhhhhh...

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/specialty-forums/general-chat/216019-possessors-possessed.html





Fla Gal said:


> Rick I think you're right. At least the grains didn't get lost in space like ELFIE did. ound:
> 
> I've been gone from HT a while and see the "Where's Elfie" forum is gone. I'm curious, did Elfie make it to his intended destination? Does anyone know?


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks Rick!


----------



## PaulaBlanch (Feb 18, 2013)

Receive My Kefir And Comfrey Last Week. Thank You!


----------



## ridewithharmony (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi Rick,

I'd like to order a dozen roots. Can you send me your paypal address? 
Thanks.

Colleen


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

I will be harvesting one more batch of comfrey root starts on 
Friday May 31st, 2013.

If you would like some PM me for my paypal email address..


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Any other takers?



ridewithharmony said:


> Hi Rick,
> 
> I'd like to order a dozen roots. Can you send me your paypal address?
> Thanks.
> ...





Rick said:


> I will be harvesting one more batch of comfrey root starts on
> Friday May 31st, 2013.
> 
> If you would like some PM me for my paypal email address..


RWH - I resent your PM.


----------



## dcrichmond (Sep 24, 2012)

What type of comfrey is this? I am looking for Comfrey Bocking #4 (see below)


Comfrey Bocking #4 is Good for Fodder

Bocking No. 4 cultivar is very popular as feed for animals such as goats, sheep, cattle, pigs, ducks, chickens, donkeys and horses.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Howdy 

I cannot say for sure. My descrition above is the best I can do,

Our comfrey makes no seeds, has huge leaves, with lovely purple flowers that attract pollinators. You can propagate additional plants mid Spring from your roots.

It may be Bocking 14, but I am not certain, so I don't make the claim.

Our WVU extension agent asked me what in the world comfrey was LOL

PM Romysbaskets for bonafide bocking 14 




dcrichmond said:


> What type of comfrey is this? I am looking for Comfrey Bocking #4 (see below)
> 
> 
> Comfrey Bocking #4 is Good for Fodder
> ...


----------

